# Good day in East Matty



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Took out a few fabulous guys "Brian and Greg" out today in East Matty and had a wonderful time. With the lost fish at the net it would have been double this, but oh well , thats fishing. The fish were caught on white assasins and were biting really weird, meaning not aggressive by any means. We were fishing cuts and drains and working the arties as slow as possible. Most of the drains we were fishing had scattered grass beds which seemed to me where they were holding most. Bait is thick in these areas, and so were the fish. I cant count the 18" and 19" redfish we caught, plust the 13" and 14" trout. It kep us busy and thats what mattered. I didnt even think about lunch because of all the action. Tight Lines Guys and Good Luck.. Anyone lookiing for a trip give me a shout.
www.capthollisforrester.com


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*nice*

sounds like yall found what they want and how they wanted it, they usually seem a little picky when there is alot of bait present.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

congrats on another nice trip Hollis!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

I can relate to that weird bite thing. I experienced the same thing on Saturday in East Mat. You had to give 'em plenty of time!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Way to go Capt. Hollis!!! It was not an easy day at all but ya'll did good.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Mosca Boats, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com and Wiley X Sunglasses


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Good job Hollis!


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

*Capt. Hollis Strikes Again*

Well had another GREAT trip with Capt. Hollis. This guy sure knows how to find them. Saw alot of boats all over the bay running around, It sure is nice when you can fish one or two spots and be in fish all day. I don't know what was wrong with the fish it was almost like a winter bite. Hats off to a great job done by Capt. Hollis. For those who want to go Get ahold of him he will definately bust his ***** for you. Once again thanks Capt.www.capthollisforrester.com
Brian


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Sixtoe said:


> Well had another GREAT trip with Capt. Hollis. This guy sure knows how to find them. Saw alot of boats all over the bay running around, It sure is nice when you can fish one or two spots and be in fish all day. I don't know what was wrong with the fish it was almost like a winter bite. Hats off to a great job done by Capt. Hollis. For those who want to go Get ahold of him he will definately bust his ***** for you. Once again thanks Capt.www.capthollisforrester.com
> Brian


 We'll do it again guys and thanks for the kind words. Today we'd smoked em the same, I was just itching to get out there but realized I'd better get my taxes done, lol...


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Now there you go for those of you looking for a great guide this fella can fish with the best and Iam no hater awesome trip Capt.Hollis see ya this weekend


----------



## CAPT JB (Jun 6, 2006)

Good job Hollis I see you did not have on your GREEN HAT on.
ha ha


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

JABROWN0610 said:


> Good job Hollis I see you did not have on your GREEN HAT on.
> ha ha


I bet he had it on while he was fishing. That is what gave him the luck. LOL

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures
Team Hookset Marine
Team Mosca Boats
Team Kubala Kustom Rods
Team Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## CAPT JB (Jun 6, 2006)

Hollis I found a pic of you from the crawfish boil


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

That's funny right there!!LOL....Ya know...........that kinda looks like Hollis!LOL...


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey that fella is alot taller than Hollis must be his big brother lol


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*Thats funny stuff, but I found some pictures of these guys!*

ok, I knew I'd find some photos here around the house of these fellas!
photo #1 being Jake
photo #2 being Capt.Dustin
photo #3 being Capt.Scott ,,,, lol lol lol I'm working on finding Capt Kens!!lol dont worry Ken, It'll be good!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Now that there is spot on for Capt Scott look at him a little bit closer and you can see Scott getting excited over catching a hard head.This thread could get out of hand lets get the pop corn machine out fella's.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*I found it*

Last but not least,, Capt. Ken ,, lol lol lol Thats some funny stuff there now...lol


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Man......your in trouble when this country boy figures out how to photo-shop and cut and paste!LOL..

Noo Noo.....I'll get ya back at the camp this weekend for that coment above!LOL..LOL..


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

is that a goldfish cheese cracker lol


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

iT'S A CLOWN FISH!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

I found a few of Hollis when he is not fishing. His other job is Dwarf tossing and the other he is a pro bull fighter. LOL

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures
Team Hookset Marine
Team Mosca Boats
Team Kubala Kustom Rods
Team Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

*Capt Hollis archive pic!*

I found one of him on one of his bad days!LOL..LOL.. Now this is funny right here!See....a country boy can survive, on the computer that is!LOL..


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

nice mess of fish but if there were that many lost at the net you might consider getting a new one! lol


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Fabulous report and pics as usual Brazosdude. You are the Matty Man !

Always a fine report. Book em Hollis


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Ok its not fair wait till someone teach's me how to paste them photo's Iam laughing so hard at the midgit toss right now.You know they make good money doing that and I have always wanted to toss one.Hey Dustin AND Scott if ya get a helmet bring it down to matty and lets try it lol.


----------



## KUBALA KUSTOM (Oct 17, 2007)

Man You Guys Are Too Much..... That Is Some Funny Stuff Right There...


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Now, I know which threads to watch!! Nice meeting you Capt. Hollis!!!

You guys are too funny!!!

Scott, I didn't realize you were so talented.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

nice fish!looks like its HOT down there. way to go ! you are definitly the man!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

when you talk about assassins eel, shad, shrimp, minnow?


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

LMAO you guys are cracking me up!!!! Nice mess of fish right there captin!!! Hope the weather holds so we can go get em in the surf on Friday!!!!


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Whats up with the waders...I thought ya'll waded wet down there in matagetdowngorda.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

I thought the same thing until I saw the date its back from March...its an old post someone brought back lol!!!



DatDude said:


> Whats up with the waders...I thought ya'll waded wet down there in matagetdowngorda.


----------

